# Impossible de cloner mon image bootcamp, erreur de partitions



## beegeezzz (12 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé un SSD sur mon iMac et j'ai installé Mac OS X El Capitan.

Vu que le lecteur DVD interne est hors service, je n'ai pas pu installer Windows 7 (à moins que vous ayez une solution ?).

J'ai donc acheté une licence de Winclone, j'ai shrinké la partition (parce que je veux passer d'1 To à 500 Gb), j'ai créé une image winclone (140 GB),  jusque là, tout ce passe bien.

J'ai donc créé une partition MS-DOS FAT 32 manuellement, j'ai ensuite restauré l'image winclone sur la partition créée manuellement.

Quand l'opération se termine, j'obtiens ce message d'erreur : Echec de la mise à jour de la table de partition.  Reportez-vous à l'historique système pour plus d'informations.

J'ai fait de nombreuses recherches (car ça fait des semaines que je recherche) et j'ai trouvé un poste qui indiquait qu'il faut désactiver un système de sécurité sous El Capitan (en mode recovery, désactiver crsutil).

à mon avis, la partition est mal placée.

*Question : *Est-il possible de résoudre facilement ce problème en sachant que tous les fichiers ont été copiés dans la partition Bootcamp ?

Merci d'avance pour vos pistes, moi, je sèche...

Bee


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Septembre 2016)

Salut

Ru as regardé ceci : http://blog.twocanoes.com/post/1302...b_site&utm_medium=pr&utm_campaign=winclone5.5 ?


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2016)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Vu que le lecteur DVD interne est hors service, je n'ai pas pu installer Windows 7 (à moins que vous ayez une solution ?).


Windows 7 ne peut pas s'installer avec El Capitan.


beegeezzz a dit:


> J'ai donc créé une partition MS-DOS FAT 32 manuellement, j'ai ensuite restauré l'image winclone sur la partition créée manuellement.


C'est bien une chose qu'il ne faut pas faire, tu lançais Boot Camp, tu créais la partition de la taille que tu voulais et tu arrêtais Boot Camp. Ensuite tu faisais une restauration de ton clone avec WinClone.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2016)

*Jean*

Hé ! Tout à fait instructif, le papier du site «TwoCanoes» que tu as cité.

--------------------​
J'invite *beegeezzz*  à nous dire quelle est la version de Win (*7* ? *8* ? *10* ?) qu'il a restauré à sa partition de disque via «Winclone».

Et à ouvrir une fenêtre du «Terminal» (at: _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_) pour y passer 2 commandes informatives :

*- a)* l'une, la classique :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> le tableau des partitions du disque, décrites en format > nom > taille > device, va être retourné.

- b) l'autre, la sournoise :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 (si *diskutil list* valide *disk0* comme étant le disque-Système où réside la partition Win ; sinon, *disk1* s'il y a plusieurs disques dans l'_iMac_ et que le disque-Système soit *disk1*) et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎

=> cette commande va retourner non seulement la distribution des blocs du disque > mais aussi une identification du type de *MBR* secondaire du bloc *0* : soit une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) ; soit une "Suspicious MBR at bloc 0" aka *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*).​
--> peux-tu, *beegeezzz*, faire un copier-coller ici (pas de photo > reste en mode texte) des 2 tableaux retournés par les commandes ci-dessus ?

=> en croisant les informations : *n°* de version de Win x disposition des partitions x identité de la *MBR* du bloc *0* > le tableau général devrait être éclairé...


----------



## beegeezzz (13 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je vous laisse une réponse partielle, je ne suis pas devant le Mac et je réponds avec mon smartphone.

La version de Windows est Windows 7 Pro.

J'ai créé la partition manuellement car quand j'utilisais l'assistant Bootcamp, un message m'indiquait qu'il ne trouvait pas d'image Windows.

Voici ce que je vais faire demain:

Formater le disque dur SSD
Installer Yosemite
Créer une image de Windows 
Utiliser l'utilitaire Bootcamp pour créer la partition.
Copier mon image Winclone dans la partition Windows créée par l'utilitaire de Bootcamp.

Pensez-vous que cela soit nécessaire ?

Macomaniac, j'essaierai de t'envoyer les informations demandées au plus vite.

Encore merci pour l'aide.

Bee


----------



## beegeezzz (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, voici les informations demandées :

disk util

iMac-de-A229-PC-04:~ a229-pc-04$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MACINTOSH SSD           31.2 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                468.0 GB   disk0s4

Merci d'avance pour l'aide 
iMac-de-A229-PC-04:~ a229-pc-04$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640   61031424      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   61441064    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   62710600       1208         
   62711808  914061312      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  976773120         15         
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

Salut *beegeezzz
*
Je ne vois rien de louche dans ta table de partition *GPT* principale (c'est celle dont les descripteurs résident sur les blocs *1* > *32* du disque) : les 4 partitions (*EFI* > *MACINTOSH SSD* > *Recovery HD* > *BOOTCAMP*) sont alignées comme il se doit, dans leurs formats spécifiques attendus. RAS.

Pour ce qui est de ta table de partition *MBR* secondaire (qui réside sur le bloc *0* du disque) > l'utilitaire *gpt* la désigne comme une « *Suspicious MBR* », ce qui signifie qu'il s'agit d'une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*). Par défaut, sur le disque d'un Mac où il n'y a que des partitions de type Apple > la *MBR* du bloc *0* est un *PMBR* : *P*rotective_*MBR* (sa caractéristique est de cartographier l'ensemble de l'espace du disque comme constitué d'une seule et unique partition). Mais dès que tu crées une partition dans un format Windows (par exemple une partition *BOOTCAMP* en *Fat-32* au départ) > aussitôt la *PMBR* est convertie sur le bloc *0* en une *HMBR*, dont la caractéristique est de cartographier au plus 3 partitions pré-définies par la *GPT* (par exemple, la partition *EFI* en n°*1*, la partition *MACINTOSH SSD* en n°*2* et la partition *BOOTCAMP* vue comme une n°*3* dans le schéma *MBR*, alors qu'elle est n°*4* dans le schéma *GPT*).

Je ne sais pas si ce petit descriptif te parle > mais a priori je ne vois pas bien pourquoi «Winclone» refuserait de te cloner une image-archive *Win.winclone* dans ta partition *BOOTCAMP* qui doit être au format d'accueil *Fat-32* attendu, ce qui implique classiquement que la *MBR* du bloc *0* a été virée à une *HMBR*. Et comme le système Windows que tu veux installer est Win-7 > à ma connaissance (et d'après le papier cité par *Jean* précédemment du site «TwoCanoes») c'est par le biais d'une telle table de partition *HMBR* du bloc *0* que cette version de Windows boote sur Mac (mode *Legacy*).

=> mais peut-être mon _laïus_ est-il superflu, si tu as installé ton Windows à ta convenance ?


----------



## beegeezzz (15 Septembre 2016)

Salut Macomaniac,

Merci pour ta réponse très intéressante et très complète (comme toujours).

Je suis désespéré, car ça fait plusieurs semaines que ce mac ne fonctionne plus sous Windows.

Aujourd'hui, voici ce que j'ai fait :

Formatage du SSD
Installation de Yosemite
Création d'une partition avec bootcamp (pas manuellement)
Restauration de l'image Winclone dans la partition Bootcamp
Windows semble s'installer correctement, je peux choisir le disque de démarrage (Windows dans mon cas).

Windows 7 démarre, mais une barre verte ne fait que bouger et rien.

En mode sans échec, ça s'arrête sur ****drv.sys (je mets des étoiles car je ne me souviens plus des premières lettres).

Est-ce que cela serait un problème de drivers ?  Je n'ai pas encore installé les drivers bootcamp.

J'ai déjà installé Windows 7 sur mac sans les drivers bootcamp, et ça fonctionnait.

Pensez-vous que la partition Windows est endommagée ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
bee


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

Ton image-archive *Win.winclone* : est-ce tu l'as créée au départ en utilisant comme "source" une partition qui contenait un Système Windows démarrable & fonctionnel ?


----------



## beegeezzz (15 Septembre 2016)

je confirme que l'image créée par winclone était basée sur une partition fonctionnelle avec l'imac.  C'est donc l'ancien HDD remplacé maintenant par un SSD.


----------



## beegeezzz (16 Septembre 2016)

Je me demande si je ne vais pas devoir acheter un lecteur DVD interne pour remplacer celui qui est actuellement hors service dans l'imac et installer Windows 7.

Vous confirmez qu'un iMac livré avec un disque optique ne peut pas installer Windows 7 avec un lecteur optique USB ?  même si c'est un apple ?

*Edit :* Je vois dans un autre poste qu'on propose de faire un time machine du HDD vers un autre disque et d'ensuite restaurer le time machine vers le SSD.  ça peut fonctionner ?  Time Machine va sauvegarder les deux partitions (Mac et Windows) ?

L'iMac doit dater de 2010 ou 2011.

Encore merci pour votre aide les gars, vous êtes géniaux !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

beegeezzz a dit:


> je confirme que l'image créée par winclone était basée sur une partition fonctionnelle avec l'imac. C'est donc l'ancien HDD remplacé maintenant par un SSD.



Ah ! d'accord : je me demandais d'où tu avais tiré cette image *Win.winclone*.

Je ne cerne pas bien, alors, la raison pour laquelle «Winclone» n'arrive pas à te cloner un Système Windows démarrable à partir de cette "_source_" a priori valide. Parce que manifestement ton Windows ne démarre pas mais plante en cours de boot.

J'avais fait l'expérience, sur un _MacBook Pro 15" Mid_2010_ qu'on m'a donné, d'installer Win-7 via l'«Assistant BootCamp» sur une partition *BOOTCAMP* en position n°*4* sur le disque - ce via le DVD d'install de Windows. J'ai expérimenté qu'avec ce Mac > l'installation s'opère aussi bien le DVD dans le Super-Drive interne > qu'inséré dans un bête lecteur de DVD externe (_sic_).

Cela fait > j'ai cloné cette partition *BOOTCAMP* en une image-archive *Win.winclone* par «Winclone» > puis supprimé la partition *BOOTCAMP* > recréé _a la mano_ (par l'«Utilitaire de Disque») une partition *BOOTCAMP* au format d'accueil *FAT-32* > cloné cette partition via «Winclone» avec l'image-archive *Win.winclone* comme "_source_". Résultat : pas de problèmes. Windows parvient bien à démarrer et une session à s'ouvrir > et à partir de là il convient d'injecter les pilotes.

Bref : si tu te réfères à mon topo précédent > il est clair que, quand j'ai créé _a la mano_ ma partition *BOOTCAMP* au format d'accueil *FAT-32* > la *P*rotective_*MBR* du bloc *0* du disque a été virée à une *H*ybrid_*MRB* > et «Winclone» > comme le Windows installé s'en sont manifestement parfaitement accommodés. C'est pour cette raison que j'hésite à te proposer des bidouillages de cette table de partition secondaire *HMBR* > parce que, logiquement, il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas tout seul...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Septembre 2016)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Salut Macomaniac,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse très intéressante et très complète (comme toujours).
> 
> ...


Voir ceci si ça n'a pas de rapport : http://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-probleme-lors-du-boot.1269365/


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Septembre 2016)

Merci tout le monde pour votre aide.

je voulais revenir vers vous pour vous indiquer que j'ai dû finalement acheter un lecteur dvd d'occasion et d'installer Windows 7 via ce dernier.

IMPOSSIBLE d'installer Windows 7 SANS lecteur dvd si l'imac est à la base livré avec un tel lecteur optique.

Pour ce qui est de Winclone, c'est un problème de drivers, passer d'un HDD à un SSD, il faut changer les drivers...

J'ai testé le sysprep, sans résultat...

Voilà qui termine ce poste.

Encore merci à vous tous.


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2016)

beegeezzz a dit:


> IMPOSSIBLE d'installer Windows 7 SANS lecteur dvd si l'imac est à la base livré avec un tel lecteur optique.


Je n'ai rien compris à cette phrase !


----------



## beegeezzz (28 Septembre 2016)

Si le Mac à part défaut un lecteur DVD,  il fera impossible d'installer Windows avec un autre composant que le lecteur DVD ou un remplaçant en cas de panne. Donc, avec une clé USB ce n'est pas faisable pour les anciens iMac.


----------

